# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  روش سریع جذرگیری؟؟؟؟

## mohammadradmehr

سلام دوستان 
کسی اگه روش سریع جذرگیری رو میدونه لطفا به طور کامل بزاره 
ممنون

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

روش سریعی وجود نداره !!

مثلا 32√ میشه 2√4  :Yahoo (21):  دیگه این چیش رو میشه سریع حل کرد  :Yahoo (21):  اگه اساتید چیز دیگه ای بلدن ارائه بدن !

----------


## MeH RaN

lاز تجزیه استفاده میشه مثلا 32 هست دو به توان پنج ما زوجش را جدا می کنیم میشه دو به توان چهار در دو حالا جذر می گیریم دو به توان چهار جذرش میشه دو به توان دو که بیرون میاد ولی دو که جذر نداره تو رادیکال می مونه
البته این به قدرت تجزیه تحلیل شما بستگی داره

----------


## johnny

سلام

به نظرم در کنکور عددی داده نمیشه که جذرش سخت باشه یا نشه سادش کرد!..بهتره عدد زیر رادیکال رو به صورت ضرب دو عدد در بیارین و بعد جذرش رو بگیرید یا به صورت توانهایی از اعداد اول بنویسید!

اما برای جذر گرفتن تا 2رقم اعشار *این ویدیو* رو نگاه کن بد نیست شاید با تمرین بشه یادش گرفت!

----------


## mohammadradmehr

مثلا جذر13785رو میخوام بگیرم اگه بخوام از روش معمولی برم زیاد طول میکشه روش سریع نداره؟؟؟

----------


## Behrus58

از همینه کنکور بدم میاد.
مارو مجبور میکنه دنیای وسیعه ریاضی رو بیخیال شیم بیوفتیم دنباله روشه ضرب اعداد 2 رقم در 2 رقم و جذر گیری و ... :yahoo (2):

----------


## johnny

> مثلا جذر13785رو میخوام بگیرم اگه بخوام از روش معمولی برم زیاد طول میکشه روش سریع نداره؟؟؟


اگه بخوای به صورت تقریبی بدستش بیاری:

از سمت راست دو رقم دو رقم جدا کن و به جاشون صفر بزار.برای عدد باقی مونده باید عددی رو به جاش در نظر بگیری که مربع اون، نزدیک ترین عدد بهش باشه!..در اینجا خود 1 رو در نظر میگیریم!..پس عدد 100 بدست میاد.
حالا 13785 رو بر 100 تقسیم میکنیم که میشه 137.85 و با خود 100 جمع میکنیم که میشه 237.85 و این عدد رو بر 2  تقسیم میکنیم و بدست میاد:118.925 که جذر 13785 هستش...ولی به نظرم روش جالبی نیستش!

----------


## mohammadradmehr

> اگه بخوای به صورت تقریبی بدستش بیاری:
> 
> از سمت راست دو رقم دو رقم جدا کن و به جاشون صفر بزار.برای عدد باقی مونده باید عددی رو به جاش در نظر بگیری که مربع اون، نزدیک ترین عدد بهش باشه!..در اینجا خود 1 رو در نظر میگیریم!..پس عدد 100 بدست میاد.
> حالا 13785 رو بر 100 تقسیم میکنیم که میشه 137.85 و با خود 100 جمع میکنیم که میشه 237.85 و این عدد رو بر 2  تقسیم میکنیم و بدست میاد:118.925 که جذر 13785 هستش...ولی به نظرم روش جالبی نیستش!


دوست عزیز این روشی که گفتی میدونستم ولی این روش همه جا حتی برای تقریب جواب نمیده یادمه براش مثال نقض داشتم

----------


## hamed2357

مهندس حامد دلیجه- جذرگیری سریع ذهنی و بدون اضافه کاری
کلیک کنید

----------


## mohammadradmehr

> مهندس حامد دلیجه- جذرگیری سریع ذهنی و بدون اضافه کاری
> کلیک کنید


دوست عزیز این روش همه جا جواب میده؟؟؟؟؟
چون معمولا این روش های سریع  همه جا جواب نمیدن

----------


## Dr.GajaR

محاسبات سریع در شیمی را با این کتاب بیاموزید!

----------


## mohammadradmehr

بقیه دوستان روشی مطمعن وسریع برای جذرگرفتن رو نمیدونن
لظفا همه همکاری کنن

----------


## mori

*سلام این متن بخونید روش اسان جذر بتون یاد میده 

Finding square roots by guess & check method*

One simple way to find a decimal approximation to, say √2 is to make an initial guess, square the guess, and depending how close you got, improve your guess.  Since this method involves squaring the guess (multiplying the number times itself), it actually uses the definition of square root, and so can be very helpful in teaching the concept of square root.*Example: what is √20 ?*

Children first learn to find the easy square roots that are whole numbers, but quickly the question arises as to what are the square roots of all these other numbers.  You can start out by noting that (dealing here only with the positive roots) since √16 = 4 and √25 = 5, then √20 should be between 4 and 5 somewhere.
Then is the time to make a guess, for example 4.5. Square that, and see if the result is over or under 20, and improve your guess based on that.  Repeat the process until you have the desired accuracy (amount of decimals).  It's that simple and can be a nice experiment for children.

*Example: Find √6 to 4 decimal places*

Since 22 = 4 and 32 = 9, we know that √6 is between 2 and 3. Let's just make a guess of it being 2.5. Squaring that we get 2.52= 6.25. That's too high, so make the guess a little less. Let's try 2.4 next. To find approximation to four decimal places we need to do this till we have five decimal places, and then round the result.Guess
Square of guess
High/low

2.4
5.76
Too low

2.45
6.0025
Too high but real close

2.449
5.997601
Too low

2.4495
6.00005025
Too high, so between 2.449 and 2.4495

2.4493
5.99907049
Too low

2.4494
5.99956036
Too low, so between 2.4494 and 2.4495

2.44945
5.9998053025
Too low, so between 2.44945 and 2.4495.


This is enough since we now know it would be rounded to 2.4495 (and not to 2.4494).
*Finding square roots using an algorithm*

There is also an algorithm that resembles the long division algorithm, and was taught in schools in days before calculators.  See the example below to learn it. While learning this algorithm may not be necessary in today's world with calculators, working out some examples can be used as an exercise in basic operations for middle school students, and studying the logic behind it can be a good thinking exercise for high school students.
*Example: Find √645 to one decimal place.*

First group the numbers under the root in pairs from right to left, leaving either one or two digits on the left (6 in this case).  For each pair of numbers you will get one digit in the square root.  
To start, find a number whose square is less than or equal to the first pair or first number, and write it above the square root line (2).2


√6
.45



2


√6
.45

 - 4


2
45



2



√6
.45


 - 4


(4 _)
2
45



2



√6
.45


 - 4


(45)
2
45



Square the 2, giving 4, write that underneath the 6, and subtract.  Bring down the next pair of digits.
Then double the number above the square root symbol line (highlighted), and write it down in parenthesis with an empty line next to it as shown.
Next think what single digit number something could go on the empty line so that forty-something times somethingwould be less than or equal to 245.
45 x 5 = 225
46 x 6 = 276, so 5 works.


2
5



√6
.45
.00


 - 4



(45)
2
45



- 2
25




20
00



2
5



√6
.45
.00


 - 4



(45)
2
45



- 2
25


(50_)
20
00








2
5
. 3


√6
.45
.00


 - 4



(45)
2
45



- 2
25


(503)
20
00








Write 5 on top of line.  
Calculate 5 x 45, write that 
below 245, subtract,  bring down the next pair of digits (in this case the decimal digits 00).
Then double the number
above the line (25), and write the doubled number (50) in parenthesis with an empty line next to it as indicated:
Think what single digit number  somethingcould go  on the empty line so that five hundred-something 
times something would be  less than or equal to 2000.
503 x 3 = 1509
504 x 4 = 2016, so 3 works.


2
5
. 3



√6
.45
.00
.00


 - 4




(45)
2
45




- 2
25



(503)
20
00



-
15
09




4
91
00



2
5
. 3



√6
.45
.00
.00


 - 4




(45)
2
45




- 2
25



(503)
20
00



-
15
09


(506_)
4
91
00



2
5
. 3
9


√6
.45
.00
.00


 - 4




(45)
2
45




- 2
25



(503)
20
00



-
15
09


(506_)
4
91
00



Calculate 3 x 503, write that 
below 2000, subtract,  bring down the next digits.
Then double the 'number' 253 which is above the line (ignoring the decimal point), and write the doubled number 506 in parenthesis with an empty line next to it as indicated:
5068 x 8 = 40544
5069 x 9 = 45621, which is less
than 49100, so 9 works.



Thus to one decimal place, √645 = 25.4

----------


## FaMa77

> سلام دوستان 
> کسی اگه روش سریع جذرگیری رو میدونه لطفا به طور کامل بزاره 
> ممنون


تو کتابای راهنمایی یه همچین روشی نداشتیم؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
فک کنم این روشو تو همون راهنمایی یاد گرفتم

به راه حلی هم هست که کاملا تقریبی و باحاله البته از نظر خودم و اگه شما به ریاضی علاقه مند باشی قطعا همین نظر خواهی داشت
الان شما فرض کنین ما میخوایم *جذر تقریبی* 700 رو حساب کنیم

اگه 700 رو یه مساحت یه مربع فرض کنیم که جذرش برابر با اضلاع مربع باشن
یه همچین شکلی به دست میاد (با توجه به اینکه میدونیم اولین عددِ قبل 700 که مجذور کامل داره ، 625 هست و جذر اون برابر با 25 هست)

شکل زیر به فهم بهترش کمک میکنه



خوب ببین 
از مساحت اون قسمت کوچیکی که با رنگ *مشکی* هاشور زده شده، صرف نظر میکنیم
قسمتی هم که با رنگ *قرمز* هاشور زده شده ، مساحتش برابر با 625 هست که میدونیم طول اضلاع نظیرش 25 هست .


حالا مقداری که باید بدست بیاریم ، مقدارِ x هست :
الان اگه 625 رو از 700 کم کنیم 75 تا باقی می مونه ، که مساحت دو تا مستطیل کناری هست
پس اگه 74 رو تقسیم بر 2 و سپس تقسیم بر 25 کنیم (2*25) مقدار x  بدست می آد 
700-625=75
75 / 50 = 1.5
حالا 25 رو با 1.5 جمع میکنیم و ضلع مربع بدست میاد
1.5 + 25 = 26.5
و این عدد بدست اومده برابر با *جذر تقریبی 700* هست.









> *سلام این متن بخونید روش اسان جذر بتون یاد میده 
> 
> Finding square roots by guess & check method*
> 
> One simple way to find a decimal approximation to, say √2 is to make an initial guess, square the guess, and depending how close you got, improve your guess. Since this method involves squaring the guess (multiplying the number times itself), it actually uses the definition of square root, and so can be very helpful in teaching the concept of square root.
> *Example: what is √20 ?*
> 
> Children first learn to find the easy square roots that are whole numbers, but quickly the question arises as to what are the square roots of all these other numbers. You can start out by noting that (dealing here only with the positive roots) since √16 = 4 and √25 = 5, then √20 should be between 4 and 5 somewhere.
> Then is the time to make a guess, for example 4.5. Square that, and see if the result is over or under 20, and improve your guess based on that. Repeat the process until you have the desired accuracy (amount of decimals). It's that simple and can be a nice experiment for children.
> ...


*سلام دوست عزیز خیلی ممنون از زحمتتون
من فک کردم روش جدیدیه ولی همونیه که تو راهنمایی برای جذر بهمون یاد دادن :yahoo (4):
روش اولی حدس و گمانه که زمان بره 
دومی هم برای جذر دقیقه حالا تا چند رقم اعشار بدست میاد
فک کنم کاربری که تاپیک زده روش یکم سریع تر میخواد
ولی بازم ممنون ازتون شاید بعضیا همینو هم بلد نباشن که اینطوری یاد بگیرن* :yahoo (1):

یه راه حدس زدنی هم هست که دوستان تو ویدئو ای که تو پست های بالا گذاشتن گفتن..
اینکه مثلا 32 بین 25 و 36 عه پس جذرشم بین 5و 6 عه .. بقیشم یکم باید خلاقیت به خرج بدی ببینی میتونی تا کجا پیش بری....

----------


## mohsenb

سلام
شما هیچ وقت تو هیچ امتحانی روش جذرگیری برایه اعداد بزرگ به دردت نمی خوره اگه رسیدی به این که جذر یه عدد بزرگ رو بگیری بدون راه اشتباه رفتی ولی بعضی موقع ها می شه جواب تقریبی رو از یه راه به دست آورد و تو گزینه ها زد بین جذر های صحیح اعداد یعنی مثلاً جذر 1 و 4 و جذر 4 و 9 و جذر 9 تا 16 الی آخر بین هر کدومشون یه الگو وجود داره یعنی از جذر رادیکال5 که می شه 2.23 تا جذر 9 بین جذر هر دو عدد متوالی به طور منظم یه عدد اضافه می شه و همون طور که گفتم بین جذر هر دو تا عددد که جذرشون صحیح می شه یه الگو وجود داره ببینید الگوش رو می تونید پیدا کنید یا نه.

----------


## FaMa77

> سلام
> شما هیچ وقت تو هیچ امتحانی روش جذرگیری برایه اعداد بزرگ به دردت نمی خوره اگه رسیدی به این که جذر یه عدد بزرگ رو بگیری بدون راه اشتباه رفتی ولی بعضی موقع ها می شه جواب تقریبی رو از یه راه به دست آورد و تو گزینه ها زد بین جذر های صحیح اعداد یعنی مثلاً جذر 1 و 4 و جذر 4 و 9 و جذر 9 تا 16 الی آخر بین هر کدومشون یه الگو وجود داره یعنی از جذر رادیکال5 که می شه 2.23 تا جذر 9 بین جذر هر دو عدد متوالی به طور منظم یه عدد اضافه می شه و همون طور که گفتم بین جذر هر دو تا عددد که جذرشون صحیح می شه یه الگو وجود داره ببینید الگوش رو می تونید پیدا کنید یا نه.



اینم هست ولی چون یه دوستی بالا یه لینک ویدئو گذاشته بودن که تو اون این روشو توضیح داده بود من دیگه نگفتم
بازم در هر صورت ممنون از شما  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## kaftar

دوستان من یه سوال دارم ، جذر 2 با فرجه 10 چند میشه  ؟ حدودا لطفا

----------


## matrooke

> دوستان من یه سوال دارم ، جذر 2 با فرجه 10 چند میشه  ؟ حدودا لطفا


1/071

----------


## parnia-sh

> دوستان من یه سوال دارم ، جذر 2 با فرجه 10 چند میشه  ؟ حدودا لطفا


  یه فرمول هس................ با اون میشه ............ تقریب 1.1

----------

